# Third Leafing and happy vines



## BlueStimulator (Jun 16, 2016)

The Viognier vines are happy clusters are growing well. I hope this continues all the way through the fall. I can't believe how much change in one year


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 16, 2016)

Second pic


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 16, 2016)

Third picture


----------



## ColemanM (Jun 16, 2016)

Agh porn!!! My wife told me to look away!! That first pic is AMAZING!! Post during verasion.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2016)

Happy grapes for sure. Amazing how much further you are along than me.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 17, 2016)

Very nice, clean, well maintained good job! Very pretty! Congrats how old are those vines? Going by the title just 3 years old?


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 17, 2016)

IB post some pics of yours. These are about 25 months along. I will keep updating as the season progresses


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 18, 2016)

Ha.

Here is 60 pages of history. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28047&page=59


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2016)

WOW.. Just.. *WOW!*

So, let me ask, do you sit out there with a bottle of wine and just look at them for hours on end?? 

It's ok, you can admit it......


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 22, 2016)

JohnT said:


> It's ok, you can admit it......



Ok so once or twice a week I walk through the Cabernet and Viognier rows and think I sure hope I can make a drinkable wine. I usually do this while doing some light pruning. I do have 6 more Viognier I started a couple of weeks ago. All of my starts died, not sure why, so I had to buy the new vines


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you hedge them, or is that just good training? This year mine are growing so fast I'm lucky to keep them tucked in the wires!


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 23, 2016)

Sort of hedging as they grow, prune the creepers and try my best to keep the vines in the wires


----------

